# 07K turbo Swap into B6 Passat



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a converted awd 2.0tfsi (6spd m) with a APR Stg.3+ GTX... I want/need more power, lol... does anyone have experience with swapping the electronic side of a 07k into mk5 based cars? Would 07k Ecu work on 06 B6 Passat? 

Thanks,


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone have experience with 07K swap?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I followed your passat build and was amazed :thumbup: I don't think you will get much help around here. If it helps I am going to be *fingers crossed* swapping a 3.6L VR into my Mk6 Golf here soon and from my research and talking to the guys who have done it I only need to change the ECU and engine bay wiring harness or some sort of wiring harness adapter and ECU tune. I would contact Innovative Motorsports as well as United Motorsports and ask them what is needed to go from a 2.0T to the 2.5L. I will be contacting both of Innovative for the harness and UM for the ECU when the time comes. I know it's probably of no help to you, but I tried :laugh:

(and by me saying "only thing I need to change" I'm being extremely general and simplistic, it's gonna be a project)


----------

